

$5000 Reward: Best Acquisition Marketing Director on Earth - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/8103638456/5000-reward-im-looking-to-hire-the-best-darn

======
betashop
Seriously, do you know such a person?

I'm looking for an analytical genius who has experience with cohort analysis
and with managing large online ad campaigns, facebook ads especially.

